

Ask HN: Worst client requests? - rubyrescue

A friend just sent me this link for an EXACT copy of twitter.com for less than $500 USD. http://elance.com/j/twittercom-clone/21376503.<p>This week, I had an acquaintance ask me to build a web front end to a ruby gem he had someone else build and he complained when I told him it would take more than one day.<p>I'm curious what other worst client requests have been and what your responses are...
======
kls
_A friend just sent me this link for an EXACT copy of twitter.com for less
than $500 USD._

Those sites set up unrealistic expectations for services from a professional
that needs years of knowledge to ply their trade. I call them the project
lottery some times someone gets lucky and gets a good developer who is just
starting out. The rest pay for it in failed projects that no developer will
touch without an agreement to abandon any code already written.

If twitter could be written for $500, the world would most certainly be a
different place. Alas it is true, there is a sucker born every minute.

------
nodata
Is this clever reverse marketing?

You might be interested in this site: <http://clientsfromhell.net/>
particularly the Twitter one.

